# Hotel Recommendation- Sydney



## MrIntanational (Feb 6, 2012)

Good day.

I would like ask for hotel recommendation in North Sydney... I will be traveling on business from South Africa and m travel agent hasn't been very helpful....


----------



## irongirl101 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Vibe Hotel in Milsons Point is another option. It is right opposite the train station so very easy to get around if you need to from there.


----------



## addy34smit (Jul 5, 2012)

I always prefer to stay at Star City in Darling Harbour. Good views of the Bridge and Harbour.


----------



## amaz (Jul 8, 2012)

*Always search and book for best hotel*

Hi, I prefer that, one should always search, compare and book best hotel before going anywhere. I suggest you to try out

searchahotel.blogspot.in

I am sure, you will be able to find and compare best hotel deals here.

Thanks,
Jena


----------



## jamesfly (Jun 7, 2012)

If you enjoy the sea air and the bustle of working harbour, then check into Sydney only deluxe over-water hotel .


----------

